# What is it & what's missing?



## Charley Davidson (Jun 16, 2013)

Got this with the grinding stuff, it had a dial indicator in the box but it didn't belong


----------



## Richard King (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like some sort of bore gage or inside micrometer.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 16, 2013)

It is a bore gauge. A dial indicator goes in the end with the clamp on it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mitutoyo-51...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4174155697


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like a Mit part number. All the spacers are there, which surprises me a little. The indicator that is used with that type of bore gage usually has only 0.100 travel or less, but you can use most any, including those that read in 0.0001 increments. Very handy. Can be set with OD mic, gage block set with proper accessories, or a set ring. If you have a repetitive job, it pays to make or buy a set ring. There is the probability of a small error when setting with flat surface standards like mics and gage block setups because of the centering rolls being worn.

I have a couple or three of these.


----------

